# UMTS Ping sehr hoch



## GalaxyWarrior (8. November 2005)

Hi, ich habe jetzt den Vodafone UMTS ZuHause Tarif, jedoch habe ich ein Problem.
Je nach Verbindungsstärke habe ich Manchmal UMTS und manchmal GPRS. Der Ping ist jedoch immer sehr mies. Selbst bei GPRS sollte die Verbindung so gut wie Modem sein. Aber Pingzeiten von 900-2000 ms zo Google können einfach nicht normal sein. Hat einer ne Idee worann das liegen könnte? Bei meinem Vater war der Ping besser, allerdings ist da der Empfang schlecht, weil der PC eher in der Mitte des Hauses steht. Meiner steht.
Soe sieht im Moment ein Dauerping auf google.de aus:


```
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=1308ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=999ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=997ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=995ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=993ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=992ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=991ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=989ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=1988ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=1003ms TTL=238
[...]
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=993ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=1991ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=999ms TTL=238
Antwort von 216.239.39.104: Bytes=32 Zeit=997ms TTL=238

Ping-Statistik für 216.239.39.104:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 242, Empfangen = 242, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 989ms, Maximum = 1993ms, Mittelwert = 1151ms
```

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

